# BIKE PARK   FELDBERG / Taunus



## neikless (5. September 2008)

Endlich lt. einem Zeitungsbericht
werden bereits 2009 am Feldberg drei Bike Trails
entstehen "Freeride" "DownHill" "Northshore"
Start am Feldberg Ziel Oberreifenberg Ende des Nordhangs
vorerst sollen Shuttelbusse die Biker wieder zurück auf
den Feldberg bringen , später folgt vielleicht ein Lift im Zuge
des Baus einer Sommerrodelbahn ... 


oh man das ist so gut ich komm aus dem grinsmodus nicht mehr raus !

http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/rmn01.c.5127265.de.htm


----------



## whitesummer (5. September 2008)

... super, das schon bis zum nächsten Jahr lt. Taunuszeitung : http://www.fnp.de/tz/region/lokales/rmn01.c.5127265.de.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caracal (5. September 2008)

Zeitung? Ausgabe?

Wäre auf jeden Fall toll. Würde dort zwar selbst auf absehbare Zeit nicht fahren (da kein passendes Bike vorhanden), sehe aber recht oft Leute mit Freeridebikes in FFM und OF, die an sowas sicher Gefallen hätten.

*edit*

Danke, whitesummer.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. September 2008)

ups


----------



## Hopi (5. September 2008)

Kein Lift kein erfolg  wenn die Beerfelden in groß machen wollen, werden die keine 20000 - 30000 Besucher im Jahr schaffen. Ohne Slopestyle und Dirt kommen die auch nicht aus. Die Idee ist klasse die Route auch, aber wenn es wie in der Zeitung beschrieben nur 3 Strecken und Shuttlebusse gibt ist der Laden im Jahr 2010 wieder zu.
Die müssen mindestens die Größe von Winterberg haben damit er Erfolg haben würde.


Ach und noch etwas, 2 Mio Umsatz bei 20000 Gästen macht 100 pro Nase *grübel* die Zahl finde ich dann doch etwas hoch gegriffen. Man muss kein BWLer sein um zu sehen das die Summe pro Gast nie zu erzielen ist.


----------



## Dr. Faust (5. September 2008)

Zitat aus obigem Artikel:
"Lorenz geht davon aus, dass 13 bis 14 Prozent der Gesamtbevölkerung in Deutschland Mountain-Biker sind, sieht im Gebiet Frankfurt, Main-Taunus, Hochtaunus, Bad Homburg ein Potenzial von 152 000 Mountain-Bikern, davon 47 000, die «häufig» fahren."

...ja, klar... Traue keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selbst...


----------



## powderJO (5. September 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Kein Lift kein erfolg  wenn die Beerfelden in groÃ machen wollen, werden die keine 20000 - 30000 Besucher im Jahr schaffen. Ohne Slopestyle und Dirt kommen die auch nicht aus. Die Idee ist klasse die Route auch, aber wenn es wie in der Zeitung beschrieben nur 3 Strecken und Shuttlebusse gibt ist der Laden im Jahr 2010 wieder zu.Die mÃ¼ssen mindestens die GrÃ¶Ãe von Winterberg haben damit er Erfolg haben wÃ¼rde.



sehe ich auch so â zumindest werden sie nur dann (und es wÃ¤re immer noch schwer genug) die besucherzahl erreichen, die sie sich ausrechnen. 



Hopi schrieb:


> Ach und noch etwas, 2 Mio Umsatz bei 20000 GÃ¤sten macht 100 pro Nase *grÃ¼bel* die Zahl finde ich dann doch etwas hoch gegriffen. Man muss kein BWLer sein um zu sehen das die Summe pro Gast nie zu erzielen ist.



auch hier hast du recht. erinnert mich aber fatal an die schÃ¶nrechnerei, die in zig gemeinden betrieben wurde, um den bau von schwimmbÃ¤dern, sportplÃ¤tzen etc zu rechtfertigen. das ende vom lied: millionengrÃ¤ber, die zuerst Ã¼ber jahre durchgeschleppt werden und dann nach und nach vergammeln, weil kein geld fÃ¼r notwendige instandhaltung und erweiterungen da ist. zum schluÃ werden sie dann zugesperrt und was bleibt sind die die schulden, die der steuerzahler (also wir alle) zu zahlen haben.


----------



## Hopi (5. September 2008)

Ja traurig aber wahr  der Bericht zeigt das er null Komma null Ahnung von der Sache hat. Alle Zahlen die in dem Bericht aufgeführt wurde untermauern das.  Wie gesagt die Idee und der Platz sind super! Aber das Konzept was dort vorgestellt wurde, ist das Papier nicht Wert auf dem es geschrieben wurde.


----------



## neikless (5. September 2008)

... ihr "Frotzeler" ihr mÃ¼sst dort ja nicht fahren ... ich denke mit 3 Strecken kann man sehr gut leben ,
damit hÃ¤tte ich niemals gerechnet max mit 1 Strecke ... egal
Winterberg ist ein gutes Vorbild, aber auch nicht in der ersten season zu dem geworden was es heute ist ! 
Der Anfang ist gut und wer weiÃ vielleicht kommt noch ein Lift !

In wiberg geben ich Ã¼ber Jahr sicher mehr als â¬100 aus 

ICH FINDS GUT !

egal welche Zahle und Statistik ich denke das viele Leute dort fahren werden
auch viele die ich kenne die dann nicht jedes woe ewig lang im Auto sitzen mÃ¼ssen ... 
(ich incl.) dazu kommt noch die MÃ¶glichkeit des "after work" bikings oder "after school - whatever" 
und sollte es sich gegen eure BefÃ¼rchtungen doch lohnen kommt der Erfolg und vielleicht auch Dirts und weitere Strecken
wie Slopestyle usw Potenzial hat der Feldi ausreichend! die Strecken kÃ¶nnte sogar lÃ¤nger als Wiberg werden 

im Schlimmsten Fall haben wir dann 3 offiziele Strecken
 und mÃ¼ssen selbst shutteln oder schieben/hochfahren ...

Wenn die Strecken erst einmal stehen stelle ich gern auch meine Arbeitskraft zu VerfÃ¼hgung
um mal die Schaufel zu schwingen ...
denke da gibt es Einige die bereit wÃ¤re auch etwas fÃ¼r Erhalt und Pflege zu tun ...
In Canada gibt es zb Trail Days an denen sich Biker treffen um Trails auszubessern usw

das allergeilste find ich das ich dann jederzeit mich mal fÃ¼r 2-3 Stunden aufs bike schwingen kann
 und danach mit dem bike nach Hause shredden kann 

FREUT EUCH DOCH MAL !


----------



## bestmove (5. September 2008)

Ich finds auch richtig geil  , Nörgler gibts halt überall :kotz: hört sich jedenfalls sehr viel versprechend an, ich hoffe nur das das Ding auch durchgezogen wird und nicht irgendwer noch die Bremse tritt. Der Rest entwickelt sich dann schon ...


----------



## PaleRider (5. September 2008)

Glory, Glory, Hallelujah!!!!!!!!    Schaufel im hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floehsens (5. September 2008)

ich könnte :kotz: wenn ich hier die beiträge lese! ihr alten pessimisten! ich kann gar nicht mehr aufhören mich zu freuen seitdem ich den bericht gelesen habe! 

und immer dieser vergleich zu winterberg! ja, winterberg ist vielleicht das größte was es in deutschland so gibt. wenn ich mir jedoch das einzugsgebiet des feldbergs im gegensatz zu winterberg anschaue und mir dann noch überlege wieviele leute aus dem rhein main gebiet nicht mehr nach winterberg zum biken fahren würden, dann hat der bikepark hier riesen potenzial! 

ich habe die diskussion um den bikepark schon länger verfolgt und es scheinen da leute in der organisation zu sitzen die sich wirklich auskennen mit dem was sie da planen. das hat alles hand und fuß. besser als so ein blöder kompromiss bei dem irgenwelche sesselfurzer beschließen nur irgendeinen trail für biker abzusperren! das schwierigste ist bei solchen sachen ja auch immer die finanzierung. aber wenn wie jetzt das geld ersteinmal fließt, ist doch alles super. endlich mal eine gescheite steuergeld verschwendung!! 

@neikless: eigentlich wollte ich gerade genau hier, genau diesen thread eröffnen! sehr gute vorarbeit!

cheers


----------



## fUEL (5. September 2008)

Die angepeilten 2 Mio Umsatz werden für die komplette Anlage geschätzt. Hier ist auch der Umsatzt des geplanten Bikeshops includiert ebenso die Bewirtung etc. 
Ich denke alleine über Werbung Produktplacement etc. ließe sich ein hoher Betrag zusätzlich erwirtschaften.

Der Verleih von Protektoren, Helmen Bikes etc bringt einem solchen Vorhaben keinen unerheblichen Umsatz und ein Investor, der 1.5 Mio  aufwendet ist sicher kein ahnungsloser Zeitgenosse, wie manch einer vermutet.

Alleine Denfeld hat laut letzter Aussage mehr als 10000 Kunden gespeichert, wenn die Hälfte Mountainbike fährt sind die Voraussetzungen für ein solches Vorhaben in einer wachsenden Branche nicht allzu schlecht.

Ich gehe davon aus, daß Hibike und die diversen anderen Stores auch eine umfangreiche Kundenkartei haben. 

Übrigens, wenn man in Winterberg alles mitbringt und nur die Liftkarte ab 10 Uhr kauft ist man pro Besuch auch schon irgendwas um die 25  los; die Leute, die ein Bike, Protektoren und Anderes leihen sind ganz schnell bei 70 bis 80  / Tag. Wenn dann noch die Frittenbude besucht wird sind schnell auch 90 verbraten. 


Die Attraktivität wird den Umsatz steuern, die Stadt Schmitten ist ja auch zur Förderung des Tourismus auf die Idee gekommen und wenn der Park auch nur 70 % von Winterberg wäre so würde mancher aus dem Rhein Maingebiet sicher ab und an die Möglichkeit vor der Tür nutzen und nicht den wirklich ätzenden Anfahrtsweg nach Winterberg in Kauf nehmen. Man könnte auch mal vor Ort für 2 oder 3 Stunden in den Park gehen und das wäre auch fein und kurzfristig planbar.


Wenn es das Teil geben wird so bin ich vom Erfolg überzeugt und ich würde auch unbedingt dort hingehn.


----------



## Hopi (5. September 2008)

Fuel von Dir hätte am wenigsten erwartet das Du so einen Müll schreibst. Aber ok Träumt halt weiter.


----------



## floehsens (5. September 2008)

@hopi:

was willst du denn? jedes wochenende nach winterberg fahren? ich kapier dich nicht!


----------



## bestmove (5. September 2008)

Wenn ich das mal ganz fix überschlage, müssten bei 20000 Besucher im Jahr, 120 Leute/Tag kommen (bei 6 Monaten Öffnungszeit) ... das ist natürlich ne Menge. Letzlich geht es aber ums Geld und wennn das auch durch andere Angebote eingespielt werden kann - alles klar! Man kann aber auch nicht ständig irgendwas in der Theorie hin und her rechnen, ein Restrisiko bleibt wohl bei jeder Investition.

Ich würde den Park jedenfalls regelmäßig besuchen und einige andere auch, mache mir da eher um meine Finanzen sorgen


----------



## oldrizzo (5. September 2008)

...check ich jetzt auch nich ganz hopi. es gibt über unseren tellerand hinaus sehr, sehr viele beispiele, wo es mit shuttlefahrzeugen bestens klappt. beerfelden ist ein, aber auch das schlechteste beispiel. mach doch nicht alles gleich so mies. ein tag wibe oder willingen kostet mich garantiert mehr und dann ist mir der lift wurscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pecoloco (5. September 2008)

Besser einen, den sie im schlimmsten Fall wieder zu machen und dann gibt´s NIEEEEEE  wieder einen, als nie einen gehabt zu haben. 

Ich schließe mich den hier vertretenen Locals (floehsens, neikless, palerider) und auch den anderen positiven Meinungen an. Das Ding läuft.


----------



## sipaq (5. September 2008)

Also wenn ich mir die Preise von Winterberg so ansehe, halte ich die ca. 100â¬ pro Besucher pro Jahr im Schnitt fÃ¼r nicht unerreichbar, vor allem wenn man da noch die Gastronomie-, Reparatur- und VerleihumsÃ¤tze mit einrechnet.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass viele Rhein-Main-Biker sicher gerne auf die gut zweistÃ¼ndige Fahrt (von Frankfurt aus) nach Winterberg verzichten wÃ¼rden und man allein mit den gesparten Spritkosten in dem Park dann schon viel SpaÃ haben kann.

Am Ende wird man sehen, ob das Konzept funktioniert oder nicht. Ich sehe allerdings nichts, was man als hiesiger Biker bei der ganzen Geschichte zu verlieren hÃ¤tte.


----------



## whitesummer (5. September 2008)

...und ich freue mich noch mehr. 
Gerade auch deshalb, das hier die immer gleichen negativ eingestellten Leute, die anscheinend auch keinen Spass mehr am Biken haben,  keine Wirkung erzielen. Ich weiss echt nicht, warum aus allem ein Problem gemacht wird. 
Geht biken und freut Euch, das es nun bald noch mehr Möglichkeiten zum Spasshaben um den Feldberg, in unserer unmittelbaren Nähe, geben wird.


----------



## Pecoloco (5. September 2008)

Eben. Trantüten


----------



## Hopi (5. September 2008)

floehsens schrieb:


> @hopi:
> 
> was willst du denn? jedes wochenende nach winterberg fahren? ich kapier dich nicht!



Das kann ich Dir sagen! Das gleiche was Ihr wollt. Aber nicht um jeden Preis.

Und wenn Ihr euch mal so grob vorstellt wie die zahlen in WB sind müsstet Ihr merken das es so nicht klappen kann.

Ich wäre für eine Lösung aller Boppard. Oder Mörfelden. Eine e.V. bekommt ein Gelände und betreibt die Strecke.

Klar wäre es toll einen Parkbetreiber zu finden der dort einen echten Bikepark erstellt.

Aber findet mal einen Investor der das Finanzieren würde. 


Und Rizzo!  Welcher Park läuft denn mit einem Durchsatz von x Hundert Gästen pro Tag mit Bussen?


----------



## fUEL (5. September 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Fuel von Dir hätte am wenigsten erwartet das Du so einen Müll schreibst. Aber ok Träumt halt weiter.


 

Mit Deiner stets verbindlichen und freundlichen Art!

Die  finanziellen Sorgen sind nicht unsere, sondern die  der  Investoren.

Wie wäre es,  wenn Du einen Park erschaffen würdest ? - Nimm halt Dein Sparbuch und tu es ! 

Alle Biker wirst Du mit Deinem Anspruch an einen Park auch nicht erreichen könen .


----------



## neikless (5. September 2008)

Falls jemand der Verantwortlichen das hier liest, so möchte ich hiermit
ein großes Lob aussprechen, großartig das jemand Mut zur Veränderung zeigt,
meine Unterstützung mit dem Kauf der ersten
lebenslangen Seasonkarte ist Euch sicher !

Danke , Respekt & Vorfreude !

Ich und andere Locals stehe mit Arbeitskraft und Schaufel bereit !



@Hopi hier geht es um einen Anfang (vielversprechender Ansatz)
wer weiß wenn es läuft kommt sicher ein Lift
in Kombi mit der Sommerrodelbahn die auch geplant wird.

du kannst einfach nicht erwarten das von heute auf morgen 
ein Wiberg/Whistler vergleichbarer bikepark entsteht !

und mach dir doch keinen Kopf um alles , relax dich und warte es ab
am Ende kannst du ja dann sagen " ich hab´s euch doch gesagt"
ich denke nicht das du damit am ende glücklicher bist aber zu verlieren hast du 
auch nix also ...


----------



## fUEL (5. September 2008)

Ich würde auch ne Jahreskarte kaufen .........und das jedes Jahr solange bis ich mir aus ausgedienten Shorebrettern ne Bretterbude als Behausung nehmen müsste 

Es fällt übrigens sehr schwer das ewige Genörgel zu ertragen.Umso erfreulicher finde ich jeden positiven Beitrag, denn ein bisschen positives Feedback können die Mitarbeiter des Projektes auch gebrauchen.

Im Übrigen einen Hopibikepark e.v. fände ich nicht wirklich gut


----------



## Meister Alex (5. September 2008)

Gude,
also ich bin ja auch eher pessimistisch veranlagt. ABER: Der erste Schritt scheint schon mal gemacht zu sein. Rom wurde ja auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut und die Saalburg kann man heut`noch bewundern
Man darf halt nicht von Anfang an zu hohe Erwartungen anstellen. Umsatzzahlen hin oder her, drei Strecken sind mehr als ich jeh` erhofft hatte, wenn sie wirklich gebaut werden. Letztenendes liegt es an uns allen was daraus zu machen. Lift wird wohl erst nach ein bis drei Jahren des shuttelns kommen, kostet ja auch ein bißchen was. Vieleicht kann man ja ein "Seasonopening Festival" oder sowas zusätzlich organisieren um der breiten Masse unseren Sport schmackhaft zu machen...
Btw, Winterberg hatte auch nicht von Anfang an Dirts, Slopestyle usw. und schaut euch das Teil jetzt mal an. Bad Wildbad wird trotz nahezu fehlender Shores und Dirts auch betrieben und an der DH alleine kann das auch nicht nur liegen. 
Schaun wir mal was die Zeit bringt, werde auf jeden Fall mindestens einmal zum testen hinfahren. 
Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## fUEL (5. September 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> Falls jemand der Verantwortlichen das hier liest, so möchte ich hiermit
> ein großes Lob aussprechen, großartig das jemand Mut zur Veränderung zeigt,
> meine Unterstützung mit dem Kauf der ersten
> lebenslangen Seasonkarte ist Euch sicher !
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (5. September 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> Falls jemand der Verantwortlichen das hier liest, so möchte ich hiermit
> ein großes Lob aussprechen, großartig das jemand Mut zur Veränderung zeigt,
> meine Unterstützung mit dem Kauf der ersten
> lebenslangen Seasonkarte ist Euch sicher !
> ...



Ich glaube vielmehr muss man dazu nicht sagen


----------



## fUEL (5. September 2008)

Hat eigentlich irgend jemand eine Ahnung wie viele Besucher Parks wie Winterberg etc haben oder welcher Umsatz generiert wird ?


----------



## Meister Alex (5. September 2008)

Gibt es denn eigentlich schon eine Veröffenlichung, also einen Plan wo alles eingezeichnet ist?
Oder ist der Investor noch in der Findungsphase?
Ohne jetzt schwarzmalen zu wollen, kann ein Betriebsstart zu Saison 2009 unter den aktuellen Voraussetzungen eigentlich gehalten werden?
Ist ja schon ein wenig Arbeit solch ein Projekt auf die Beine zu stellen und ans Laufen zu bringen. 2009 halte ich für ganz schön knapp.
Würde mich dennoch extrem freuen wenns doch klappen würde, nur das wir uns nicht falsch verstehen..........

Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## neikless (5. September 2008)

Im Übrigen einen Hopibikepark e.v. fände ich nicht wirklich gut
HopiHopplaHüpfFahrradBikePark ev. ja da kannst du dann alles besser machen

lieber hopi los komm schon, nicht böse sein, schwanz drüber und freu dich


----------



## Meister Alex (5. September 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgend jemand eine Ahnung wie viele Besucher Parks wie Winterberg etc haben oder welcher Umsatz generiert wird ?




...."13.000 Besucher bedeutet ein Besucherplus von rund 30 Prozent im Vergleich zum Vorjahr. Der Bikepark Winterberg führt dies auf sein erfolgreiches Konzept zurück. Der Park hält Angebote sowohl für Einsteiger, als auch für fortgeschrittene Fahrer bereit. Für Streckenpflege und Qualität wird besonders hoher Aufwand betrieben". 
Quelle: PDF Dokument auf der Bikepark Winterberg Homepage "Saisonfazit 2006"

Im Jahr 2006 hat Winterberg 30% mehr Besucher als im Vorjahr gehabt.


Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Pecoloco (5. September 2008)




----------



## oldrizzo (5. September 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir sagen! Das gleiche was Ihr wollt. Aber nicht um jeden Preis.
> 
> Und wenn Ihr euch mal so grob vorstellt wie die zahlen in WB sind müsstet Ihr merken das es so nicht klappen kann.
> 
> ...



die sache mit dem verein stellst du dir einfacher vor, als sie ist... ich gehe hier jetzt nicht auf details ein, aber infos zu solchen vorhaben (auch aus dem rhein-main gebiet) finden sich hier und in anderen foren. der ein oder andere woffm'ler wird auch einiges zu sagen wissen.... die vereinssache verursacht primär erstmal arbeit und dafür sind sich i.d.r. 80% zu schade, so lange es nicht um bauen und buddeln geht. die vorarbeit will keiner leisten.

ich kenne gebiete, in denen ein recht hoher durchsatz an bikern mit shuttlen abgefertigt wird... finale ligure (3 shuttledienste mit insgesamt 5 bussen)... ob damit x 100 abgfertigt werden können, weiss ich nicht. aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen. ob sich sowas rechnet, hängt ja auch nicht unwesentlich vom fahrpreis ab.


----------



## fuzzball (5. September 2008)

ach shit jetzt muss ich mir doch wieder einen FR Bike aufbauen, dachte eigentlich dass ich das im Rhein Main Gebiet nicht mehr bräuchteaber trotzdem schön, dass es wieder was neues gibt


----------



## fUEL (5. September 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> ...."13.000 Besucher bedeutet ein Besucherplus von rund 30 Prozent im Vergleich zum Vorjahr. Der Bikepark Winterberg führt dies auf sein erfolgreiches Konzept zurück. Der Park hält Angebote sowohl für Einsteiger, als auch für fortgeschrittene Fahrer bereit. Für Streckenpflege und Qualität wird besonders hoher Aufwand betrieben".
> Quelle: PDF Dokument auf der Bikepark Winterberg Homepage "Saisonfazit 2006"
> 
> Im Jahr 2006 hat Winterberg 30% mehr Besucher als im Vorjahr gehabt.
> ...


 
.......................so viele Besucher in einer Gegend, die man ohne bikepark nie aufsuchen würde .............also unter dem Hintergrund halt ich die 20000 p anno im Rheinmaingebiet für realistisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molde76 (5. September 2008)

Ich denke auch dass diese angestrebten 20000 eine ziemliche gute EinschÃ¤tzung war und wenn dann auch wirklich diese 2 millionen Umsatz im Jahr erreicht werden wird der Bikepark hier meiner Meinung nach ne ziemlich geile Sache...ich bin auf jeden Fall auf die Downhill-Strecke gespannt und ob sie in die IXS-Serie aufgenommen wird!?!

Auf jeden Fall hab ich in 3 Wochen wieder Ferienjob beim Bauamt Schmitten und hoffe das die Gemeinde Schmitten in die Organisation vom Bikepark integriert ist und ich dann damit en bisschen was zu tun habe oder irgendwelche informationen zum Streckenverlauf bekommen kann...schlieÃlich soll er ja 2009 erÃ¶ffnet werden;dann sollten se ja mal irgendwann anfangen

Ich freu mich jetzt schon und meine 250â¬ fÃ¼r die Saisonkarte haben se schonmal =P denn der Bikepark sind von mir aus 5min mitm Bike

GruÃ Moritz


----------



## Konaschaf (5. September 2008)

WER HATS ERFUNDEN?

WWW.WHEELSOVERFRANKFURT.DE

Wers nicht glaubt...wir haben 5 lange Jahre verhandelt und Konzepte vorgelegt - der letzte Termin (übrigens mit Alexander Kraft von der Frankfurter Rundschau - Verfasser der Artikel die hier so zerissen wurden) hat sich dann wohl doch gelohnt.

Danke an alle die uns unterstützt haben und es vielleicht in Zukunft tun!


----------



## wondermike (5. September 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass man sich vom Einzugsgebiet her kaum einen besseren Standort vorstellen kann, als den Feldberg. Wenn man dann ein einigermaßen tragfähiges Konzept hat, sollte es schon möglich sein, so einen Park wirtschaftlich erfolgreich zu betreiben. Auch einen Shuttle-Service vernünftig zu organisieren halte ich für kein unüberwindbares Hindernis. Also, ich hoffe, das Ding läuft. Und wenn's nicht laufen sollte: trotzdem Hut ab vor dem Typen, der's wenigstens versucht.


----------



## Eggbuster (5. September 2008)

Top, wenns da mal vorangeht!


----------



## Ted77 (5. September 2008)

...ach mann... endlich kriegen wir was.. ich freu mich.. freut ihr euch auch... es wird keiner gezwungen dort zu fahren.. interessant wirds allemal... Dauerkarte werde ich mir auch holen... 

Stichwort: Support your local

Man kanns halt net jedem recht machen..

freue mich die Auswahl haben zu können ob ich Beerfelden, Feldberg oder sonstwo fahren kann ohne 300 KM fahren zu müssen.

Danke an alle die offiziell ( oder auch im Hintergrund) für solche Projekte einspringen und an Konzepten mitarbeiten...

Ebenso hoffe ich das das BDO endlich denn Schneckenberg genehmigt bekommt.. ach da fällt mir ein da muss ich auch noch meine Mitgliedschaft beantragen

Wochende Leute

Cheers

The Ted


http://www.myspace.com/rockinjosch


----------



## DaBot (5. September 2008)

Ich freu mich, noch was zu feiern heute Abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (5. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und wenn's nicht laufen sollte: trotzdem Hut ab vor dem Typen, der's wenigstens versucht.



mal so am rande: es gibt projekte, die lohnen sich für investoren auch, wenn sie nicht laufen. beispiele gibts genug. schließlich gibt es für jedes projekt auch fördergelder aus allen möglichen quellen: eu, das land, die gemeinden etc. das wird dann abgeschöpft, ein paar prozente davon werden im projekt versenkt und der rest verschwindet auf nimmerwiedersehen. gerade wenn die öffentliche hand beteiligt ist, ist die finanzierung nur in den wenigstens fällen seriös abgesichert. 

das hat auch nix mit "nörgelei", sondern mit realismus zu tun. aber gut - lassen wir uns überraschen und sollte es klappen lerne auch ich vielleicht noch mal richtig zu springen.


----------



## fUEL (5. September 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> mal so am rande: es gibt projekte, die lohnen sich fÃ¼r investoren auch, wenn sie nicht laufen. beispiele gibts genug. schlieÃlich gibt es fÃ¼r jedes projekt auch fÃ¶rdergelder aus allen mÃ¶glichen quellen: eu, das land, die gemeinden etc. das wird dann abgeschÃ¶pft, ein paar prozente davon werden im projekt versenkt und der rest verschwindet auf nimmerwiedersehen. gerade wenn die Ã¶ffentliche hand beteiligt ist, ist die finanzierung nur in den wenigstens fÃ¤llen seriÃ¶s abgesichert.
> 
> das hat auch nix mit "nÃ¶rgelei", sondern mit realismus zu tun. aber gut - lassen wir uns Ã¼berraschen und sollte es klappen lerne auch ich vielleicht noch mal richtig zu springen.


 

150000 Biker im Rhein Maingebiet - nur die Mehrwertsteuer der in allen Auwendungen fÃ¼r das Hobby aufgewendeten BetrÃ¤ge ist eine Unsumme!

Da dÃ¼rfen aus meiner Sicht gerne ein paar Steuermark an den Verbraucher zurÃ¼ckflieÃen.
Wenn wir einem Land wir China, welches es sich leisten kann ca 40 Milliarden â¬ fÃ¼r olympische Spiele auszugeben weiterhin Entwicklungshilfe zahlen ist das sicher unverstÃ¤ndlicher als wenn eine Verbrauchergruppe zur FÃ¶rderung des Konsums eine Anschubhilfe erhÃ¤lt.


----------



## floehsens (6. September 2008)

ich bin ja nur ungern der spielverderber aber leider hat sich der landrat ulrich krebs (cdu) in der taunus zeitung zu dem bikepark wie folgt geäußert: "da ist noch viel zu prüfen".

außerdem sagt er das es realistisch betrachtet vor 2010 keine verwirklichung gibt. noch in diesem herbst wird eine machbarkeitsstudie für die touristische entwicklung des taunus erstellt. mountainbikepark sowie sommerrodelbahn werden geprüft.

konnte den artikel leider noch nicht online finden. 

ich trage von nun an schwarz bis sich das blatt hoffentlich zum guten wendet!


----------



## Falcon153 (6. September 2008)

Ich halte auch die Daumen hoch und hoffe,
alles wird gut


----------



## x-rossi (6. September 2008)




----------



## Downhillracer (6. September 2008)

Oh ich finde das super dann hätte ichs auch nicht mehr soweit


----------



## bestmove (6. September 2008)

floehsens schrieb:


> ich bin ja nur ungern der spielverderber aber leider hat sich der landrat ulrich krebs (cdu) in der taunus zeitung zu dem bikepark wie folgt geäußert: "da ist noch viel zu prüfen".
> 
> außerdem sagt er das es realistisch betrachtet vor 2010 keine verwirklichung gibt. noch in diesem herbst wird eine machbarkeitsstudie für die touristische entwicklung des taunus erstellt. mountainbikepark sowie sommerrodelbahn werden geprüft.
> konnte den artikel leider noch nicht online finden.
> ...



Der Onkel von der CDU ist ja nicht abgeneigt aber dämpft halt die Erwartungen für 2009. Muss wohl noch ne Menge geprüft werden und vor 2010 wird das garantiert nix, sagt er  Steht heute in der TZ und ab morgen wohl erst im Internet ....


----------



## Ted77 (6. September 2008)

.... hoffen wir nur mal das vor lauter " Prüferei" das ganze nicht im sande verläuft..


.. ach ja.. in den Globus - Baumärkten gibt es zur Zeit Fiskars Äxte ( die mit dem Fiberglasstil) reduziert von 60 Eu auf 24 eu .. für den " ambitionierten Timbersportler "


----------



## Lucafabian (6. September 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> .. ach ja.. in den Globus - Baumärkten gibt es zur Zeit Fiskars Äxte ( die mit dem Fiberglasstil) reduziert von 60 Eu auf 24 eu .. für den " ambitionierten Timbersportler "



endlich mal ne info die zu was gut ist...ich muß mal schnell weg


----------



## Red Dragon (6. September 2008)

Ui, grad hier alles durchgelesen und ich muss sagen, ich freu mich echt!

Das mit dem Shutteln ist hinzubekommen, Busse mit Anhängern sollten da wohl das Beste sein. (Wenn man oben die Mopeds aus dem Wendekreis bekommt)

Allein das es jetzt mal Planungen und Prüfungen gibt halte ich für einen großen Fortschritt. Heißt immerhin das so langsam auch die Leute hier begreifen das man die Biker nicht immer bekämpfen muss.

Wenn der Bau losgehen soll, denke ich wird man da wohl auch helfen können. Ich würde gern beim Bau helfen und denke das ich da nicht der Einzige bin. 


*PS: An die Haaresucher und ewigen Rumheuler:* Ihr geht einem echt auf den Sack mit eurem Geheule und dem Pessimismus. Muss man immer alles mies machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (6. September 2008)

Hallo
Bei aller Freude, was bedeutet eigendlich in dem Artikel " wilde Biker aus dem Feldberg-Areal herauszuholen" ?
Was ist ein wilder Biker, und wie groß ist das Feldber-Areal aus dem die Biker rausgeholt werden?
Gibt es vieleicht doch Wegsperrungen?
Fahren die 47000 die >häufig< fahren alle FR und DH im Taunus?

Und bevor einer rumheult:Ich bin auch für einen Bikepark, aber nicht um jeden Preis.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## x-rossi (6. September 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> 150.000 biker im rhein-taunus gebiet? glaubt ihr das? heute habe ich ganze 5 gesehen - die anderen 149.995 waren wahrscheinlch alle in winterberg und willingen zum hüpfen.


sei doch nicht gleich albern!

schau dir mal ein zeitfahren an, wenn du zufälligerweise mal an einer schlüsselstelle radelnd deines weges vorbeifährst. von hundert teilnehmern wirst du bestenfalls auch nur 2 auf einmal sehen.

warum soll es im rhein-main gebiet keine 150.000 biker geben?


----------



## bestmove (6. September 2008)

powderJO, in allen Ehren das du dir Gedanken machst um anderer Leute Geld. Ich höre immer wieder "nicht unter den Bedingungen" und "zu welchem Preis" in welcher Position bist du eigentlich wenn es um einen Bikepark im Hochtaunus geht, der Investor  Ich vermute mal, du bist ein klassischer CC-ler dem ein Bikepark sowieso am Ar... vorbei geht?! Hast du mal ein Beispiel für einen EX Bikepark der vor sich hingammelt und wie wirkt sich son gammliger Park auf seine Umwelt aus bzw. mit welchen Folgeschäden müsste man rechnen??


----------



## Red Dragon (6. September 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> powderJO, in allen Ehren das du dir Gedanken machst um anderer Leute Geld. Ich höre immer wieder "nicht unter den Bedingungen" und "zu welchem Preis" in welcher Position bist du eigentlich wenn es um einen Bikepark im Hochtaunus geht, der Investor  Ich vermute mal, du bist ein klassischer CC-ler dem ein Bikepark sowieso am Ar... vorbei geht?! Hast du mal ein Beispiel für einen EX Bikepark der vor sich hingammelt und wie wirkt sich son gammliger Park auf seine Umwelt aus bzw. mit welchen Folgeschäden müsste man rechnen??



Danke René, sowas in der Art wollte ich auch sagen. 

Irgendwie müssen wir Biker zwischen den Gruppen immer früher oder später einen echten Grabenkrieg ausfechten......langsam gehts mir echt voll auf die Nerven!

Wieso müssen wir uns eigentlich anmachen? PowderJo hast du ein Problem mit Freeridern oder Downhillern? 

Ich mach auch nicht rum wenn ich Samstags mein RMX auf den Feldberg schieb und mir auf der Forstautobahn CC.ler oder Tourenfahrer mit gut Geschwindigkeit entgegenkommen. Müsste ich denen nachbrüllen das sie verflucht nochmal langsam fahren sollen? 

Ich sehe hier genügend Potenzial einen Bikepark kostendeckend zu betreiben, ich jedenfalls kenne ~ 15 Leute die sich da sicher eine Jahreskarte anschaffen, mich eingeschlossen.

Allein bei uns im Laden gibts viele Leute die da sicher mit dabei wären. 

So ein Park ist einfach nur zu befürworten.....


----------



## powderJO (6. September 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> powderJO, in allen Ehren das du dir Gedanken machst um anderer Leute Geld.



es eben nicht "anderer leute geld". im zweifel ist es auch deins und meins  sofern du in irgendeiner form steuern zahlst. aber zugegeben: ich kenne im moment noch keinen bikepark, der vor sich hin gammelt, aber genug schwimmbäder, multifunktionshallen, bürgerhäuser etc. ich gehe auch jede wette ein, dass kein einziger der deutschen bikeparks gewinn abwirft und jeder einzelne dieser parks nur überlebt, weil er duch öffentliche gelder subventioniert wird. 

was den cc'ler angeht: denn würde es nach wie vor brennend interessieren, wie lange ihr denn bereit wärt zu warten auf den shuttle. aber scheinbar gibt es hier nur ein paar, die argumente austauschen wollen und viele, die nix hören wollen außer jubelbekundungen. was sagst du denn zu den zahlen aus leogang= kommen dir dann die zahlen, die hier vorgestellt werden noch glaubwürdig und realistisch vor= aber dazu höre ich nix. 
stattdessen ein überflüssiger seitenhieb auf eine andere bikegattung.  habe ich hier eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich für einen bikepark bin? einmal? zweimal? immer noch nicht oft genug? 




			
				bikebecker schrieb:
			
		

> Bei aller Freude, was bedeutet eigendlich in dem Artikel " wilde Biker aus dem Feldberg-Areal herauszuholen" ?
> Was ist ein wilder Biker, und wie groß ist das Feldber-Areal aus dem die Biker rausgeholt werden? Gibt es vieleicht doch Wegsperrungen?
> Fahren die 47000 die >häufig< fahren alle FR und DH im Taunus?



das ist mir auch aufgefallen. auch die kürzlich hier verlinkten artikel im nachbarthread gingen in eine ähnliche richtung. aber vorsicht: kritik und bedenken sind hier unerwünscht. blinde euphorie ist gefragt.


----------



## Red Dragon (6. September 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> es eben nicht "anderer leute geld". im zweifel ist es auch deins und meins â sofern du in irgendeiner form steuern zahlst. aber zugegeben: ich kenne im moment noch keinen bikepark, der vor sich hin gammelt, aber genug schwimmbÃ¤der, multifunktionshallen, bÃ¼rgerhÃ¤user etc. ich gehe auch jede wette ein, dass kein einziger der deutschen bikeparks gewinn abwirft und jeder einzelne dieser parks nur Ã¼berlebt, weil er duch Ã¶ffentliche gelder subventioniert wird.
> 
> was den cc'ler angeht: denn wÃ¼rde es nach wie vor brennend interessieren, wie lange ihr denn bereit wÃ¤rt zu warten auf den shuttle. aber scheinbar gibt es hier nur ein paar, die argumente austauschen wollen und viele, die nix hÃ¶ren wollen auÃer jubelbekundungen. was sagst du denn zu den zahlen aus leogang= kommen dir dann die zahlen, die hier vorgestellt werden noch glaubwÃ¼rdig und realistisch vor= aber dazu hÃ¶re ich nix.
> stattdessen ein Ã¼berflÃ¼ssiger seitenhieb auf eine andere bikegattung.  habe ich hier eigentlich schon erwÃ¤hnt, dass ich fÃ¼r einen bikepark bin? einmal? zweimal? immer noch nicht oft genug?
> ...



Aha, blinde Euphorie. Kannst du dir vorstellen wie lang hier schon auf was in Richtung DH/FR gewartet wird? NÃ¶, scheinbar nicht wirklich. Auch der von dir erwÃ¤hnte Artikel handelt Ã¼ber illegale Bauten, die wohl mit dem Park Geschichte wÃ¤ren.

Ich denke kaum das Ã¼berhaupt irgendein Bikepark vom Staat unterstÃ¼tzt wird, auÃer mit festen Zusagen Ã¼ber die Nutzungsdauer. 

Auf den Shuttle warten? Wenn einer alle 15 Minuten fÃ¤hrt ist das ok, da werden wohl die meisten relativ entspannt sein. 

Aber zu den Zahlen: Wieso sollten die sich was schÃ¶nschreiben die Parks? Hast du da ne SINNVOLLE BegrÃ¼ndung? Gut die Zahl fÃ¼r die Planung mag Ã¼bertrieben sein aber evtl. kommt mit dem Bikepark ja die ordentliche Ausschilderung und Ausarbeitung einiger Tourenrouten?




			
				powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> Red Dragon schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun, da ich beim Hibike arbeite geh ich mal von den Leuten als Kunden aus, daher die EinschÃ¤tzung....

Zu der EinschÃ¤tzung deiner Einstellung:
Kommt verdammt so rÃ¼ber als wÃ¤ren die Gruppe DH/FR fÃ¼r dich ein Problem, nicht der Park an sich.

Vielleicht bist du einfach nur einer der typisch deutschen NÃ¶rgler und Rumheuler.

I'm out......


----------



## ChrisCringle (7. September 2008)

Tach auch... oder auch morgen...

Ich bin für blinde Euphorie. Unbedingt und zu jedem Preis! Ich fahr den Bus. Ich Shape die Trails. Was auch immer!! Her mit dem Park!!!
Stellt euch nur mal vor einer von der "Wir wollen keinen Bikepark" Initiative liest hier mit. Die *******n sich in die Hose vor lachen das die Bikegemeinde sich zerfleischt.  
Wir sollten mit stolz geschwellter Brust verkünden das in UNSERER Region ein Park geplant ist. Und jeder der sich Biker nennt sollte seinen Teil dazu beitragen das das Vorhaben realisiert wird. Und wenn er nur sagt: Ja, ich will!!


----------



## fUEL (7. September 2008)

Die Rhein Main Region hat *5,8 Millionen Einwohner* ( nicht ich habe sie gezählt sondern in diversen Veröffentlichungen werden solche Zahlen genannt hier Wikipedia, *die engere Stadtregion um Frankfurt alleine hält 1,8 Millionen Einwohner bereit)*

Hiervon dürften sicher eher _mehr als 150000 Leute ein Fahrrad haben, welches im Gelände bewegt wird. .......... und mit ein wenig Glück sind es gar 20000, die einen solchen Bikepark besuchen würden ( innerhalb eines Jahres)_

Dies ist auch genau das Einzugsgebiet eines Bikeparks über den hier geredet wird.
Viele hier aus der Gegend fahren 145 km nach Winterberg und finden das im Moment noch o. k. 

Sicher wird bald einer hier erzählen der Mond sei eine Scheibe und Jeden der meint, er sei rund wird er mit blöden "Argumenten" überschütten.

zum Vergleich:
*Das Hochsauerland hat 274000 Einwohner, Winterberg ca 15000!!!!!! und liegt fernab des Autobahnnetzes mit der Notwendigkeit aus allen Richtungen erhebliche Streckenteile auf Land - und Bundesstrassen zurückzulegen.*


----------



## Ted77 (7. September 2008)

es geht wieder los

Popcorn



ich weiss hier ja nicht wer hier politisch bzw umwelttechnisch so viel zu sagen hat das er das "Zünglein an der Waage" ist wenn es darum geht Bikepark im Taunus : ja oder nein

Ich finde schon diese pro und kontra Diskussion " anmassend"  ,weil

KEINE SAU INTERESSIERT ES OB a DAFÜR IST oder B DAGEGEN IST

Wenn ein finanzkräftiges Unternehmen sagt :" ..ja ..wir machen einen Bikepark.."  dann kommt da auch einer hin.. wenn die nach 2 jahren sagen " hier .. das lohnt nicht" , dann hauen die auch wieder ab.

So ist das nämlich.. die shicen da nämlich mal ganz gewaltig drauf, was mit den 1600 millionen bikern im rhein main gebiet ist die das Ding eh nicht nutzen ,  die shicen da auch drauf obs 200m weiter " wilde trails" geben wird.( und die gibts!! machen wir uns mal nix vor ). 

Wer hier glaubt das die der Natur oder den Bikern was gutes tun wollen der hat hier mal ganz tief ins Syphon gegriffen... hier gehts um Geld.... lohnt es sich ..bleibt der park.. lohnt es sich net  .. ist der park weg.. ( Grundkurs in Wirtschaft)

vielleicht kann man die holzbohlen dann für andere strecken benutzen .( die die 200m weiter ist)...

Normalerweise war dieser Fred nur ne Meldung bzgl. der Aktualisierung eines z. ZT ziemlich brisanten Themas..

das hier natürlich wieder Grundsatzforschungen über vor- und nachteile für cc fahrer, dh Racer oder den gestreiften Fuchstanzbandwurm geführt werden war ja klar...

interessant ist auch das die leute welche am wenigsten für die ddd Szene übrighaben ( geschweige denn Material haben um anständig nen Park zu benutzen oder nen berg runterzukommen ) hier am meisten posten und sich fast batschen .

Manche scheinen es halt nicht zu ertragen das sie gerade mal nicht " Zielgruppe" oder " Mittelpunkt" sind

Macht erstmal Fotos in eure Profile um der Stimme mal ein Gesicht zu geben.. oder benutzt man gerne den Deckmantel der Anonymität....

es gibt hier nur folgende antworten auf die Frage: 

Bikepark im Taunus?

*Na klar.. probieren wir mal aus.. auf jeden Fall.. Hellyeah!.. wird schon schiefgehen..*


The Ted


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> es geht wieder los
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Punkt 1 
Punkt 2 
Punkt 3  naja... soll ja auch vorkommen das man sich evtl mal ein neues bike käuft 
Punkt 4 



generell is zu sagen, dass das hier schon bissi arm is was ihr abläuft --> diverse Beleidigungen (is aber auch so das einzige)

die argumentationen haben schon alle was für sich... und im endeffekt wissen wir erst wie der hase läuft wenn er frei is  also abwarten un Tee trinken 

und...
ARME IRRE!
ich zähl mich weisgott dazu, da ich mich verleiten lassen hab hier was zu posten


----------



## Ted77 (7. September 2008)

... ich doch auch....


----------



## ChrisCringle (7. September 2008)

Wieder on Topic?!
Sehr schön, sehr schön.

Mittlerweile wurde ja so ziemlich alles gesagt. (Incl. jeder menge Zeug das besser nicht gesagt werden sollte )
Ich schließe mich auf jeden Fall den blind euphorischen an.  Wenn das Ding erstmal steht, werden "Wir" schon dafür sorgen das dat Ding auch offen bleibt.
Mein Geld ist denen auf jeden Fall sicher.


----------



## Ted77 (7. September 2008)

ChrisCringle schrieb:


> Wenn das Ding erstmal steht, werden "Wir" schon dafür sorgen das dat Ding auch offen bleibt.
> Mein Geld ist denen auf jeden Fall sicher.


----------



## neikless (7. September 2008)

ok verkneifen wir uns alle mal die offtopic kommentare 
ich fahr jetzt erst mal in urlaub (whistler b.c. canada ) ätsch
 hoffen und warten wir es ab !

machts gut !


----------



## bestmove (7. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das ganze hier ähnelt mir sehr diesem hier
> 
> vllt sollten wir hier mal einen ,,allgemeinen diss- mobb- und beleidigungsfred für jeden der sich mal auslassen möchte,,  einrichten



Schön das du den Thread ansprichst, was mir gleich auffällt sind die gleichen Zweifler die auch hier ihr Unwesen treiben, sorry ich meinte natürlich "Nachdenker"  Jedenfalls gibts bei der Geschichte noch ne Menge Stolpersteine die das ganze Projekt ins kippen bringen können und 2010 ist noch weit. Hoffen wir das Beste ... Peace and out


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (7. September 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> ok verkneifen wir uns alle mal die offtopic kommentare
> ich fahr jetzt erst mal in urlaub (whistler b.c. canada ) ätsch
> hoffen und warten wir es ab !
> 
> machts gut !



das du so deine cozweibilanz für dieses jahr ruinierst ist dir klar, oder?

und was sollen wir abhoffen?

alles gute für bc!


----------



## nrgmac (7. September 2008)

Würde es sehr begrüßen mal was ,,offizielles" vor der Haustür zu haben......egal wie das in der 1. Saison aussieht....Abwarten und Tee trinken.....Bis jetzt ist das nur ein Artikel in der Lokalpresse.....


----------



## Torpedo64 (8. September 2008)

Für was ein Bikepark im Taunus, wenn schon alles da ist und das auch noch in natura 

Man muss nur die Augen aufmachen, dann findet man dort Alles, was man braucht...


----------



## Ted77 (8. September 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Für was ein Bikepark im Taunus, wenn schon alles da ist und das auch noch in natura
> 
> Man muss nur die Augen aufmachen, dann findet man dort Alles, was man braucht...




Genau ....recht haste,,, wieder einer von der kompetenten,anonymen Abteilung.. hier biste richtig
..

so und jetzt tuste uns nen Gefallen:
Nimm deinen HPA 7005 Hydroform STK triple butted Rahmen, deine 100mm Federweg und such nen anderen Thread.. irgendwo diskutieren sie über neue Geschmacksrichtungen von Power Bar Gels oder über Rasierer mit Aloe für die Beinchen.

Jetzt ist man mal froh das wir wieder on-topic sind da kommt der nächste Schürhaken um die Ecke


----------



## ChrisCringle (8. September 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> Genau ....recht haste,,, wieder einer von der kompetenten,anonymen Abteilung.. hier biste richtig
> ..
> 
> so und jetzt tuste uns nen Gefallen:
> ...


 
 

@Torpedo
Es is ja nich so das du nicht recht hättest...
Aber benutz doch mal deinen Kopf. Oder sieht der nur gut aus??


----------



## fUEL (8. September 2008)

Nun nachdem so manch ein unschöner post gelöscht wurde sollte mal wieder das freundliche Miteinander einkehren, Torpedo hat ne Meinung - o.k. - aber persönliche Anfeindungen sollte man doch nicht als Antwort nutzen.


----------



## powderJO (8. September 2008)

_Wegen solchen Sprüchen hab ich hier heute morgen aufgeräumt._


----------



## Frank (8. September 2008)

Meine Fresse, habt ihr hier teilweise nix besseres zu tun als euch ggseitig anzukac***? 

Bikepark sinnvoll hin oder her, Preistaktik hin oder her ... es gibt im Taunus Problembereiche und genug Ärger zwischen einzelnen Fraktionen, Vereinen, Behörden ...

Ich begrüße das Projekt und ich bin gespannt was dabei rauskommt.

Und nun bitte BTT sonst wird das alles gelöscht. Ist keine Drohung aber so kann das nicht weitergehen.


----------



## powderJO (8. September 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> Und nun bitte BTT sonst wird das alles gelöscht. Ist keine Drohung...


----------



## Freeriderdh (8. September 2008)

Ich kanns nur beführworten....und mein geld würd ich bei vernünftigen strecken auch da lassen. Feldberg hat genug Potential das locker für einen Bikepark gut zu gebrauchen wäre. Vorbild winterberg is vllt auch nicht falsch gegriffen. Als Winterberg damals aufgemacht hat, war erstma fast jeder in der gegend gegen den Park. Und auser die Kinder Dh und den freecross und vllt 3 hügeln an der bikepark hütte war dort auch nix. 
Selbst 2005 hab ich dort beim Rennen mit "offizellen" gesprochen und die haben fast nur draufgezahlt.....jetzt  3 Jahre später boomt dort der Laden....in der nähe wachsen Restaurants die Zimmer von Pension/hotels sind um einiges gefüllter...usw!
Soll heißen falls das im Feldberg wirklich umgesetzt wird, wird selbst bei gutem Konzept vllt erstma schleppend laufen......aber is kann sich auf jeden fall auszahlen!

"daumen drücken" 

gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (8. September 2008)

Ich mach hier jetzt zu, kommt eh nur noch Mist bei rum.


----------

